# كل اللهجات: مصراع النافذة / شيش



## إسكندراني

*السلام عليكم
*في البلدان المشمسة يركب مصراعين عادة من الخشب على النافذة لصد أشعة الشمس
في مصر نسميه *الشيش* بكسر الشين الأولى فماذا يسمى بباقي اللهجات؟​


----------



## momai

لا أعتقد أنه جِد منتشر في سوريا لاسيما في الأسلوب المعماري الحديث في سوريا <طبعا الان لا يوجد لا عمار ولا هم يحزنون>لكن لدينا نوافذ ذوات "ابجورات" الق نظرة هنا.


----------



## إسكندراني

عجيبة، الأبجورة في مصر المصباح الذي يوضع بجانب السرير. أستغرب عدم وجود الشيش في سوريا صراحة، وفي الواقع لا أعرف اسم عربي للاختراع الحديث الذي ربطت إليه


----------



## momai

"حتى هذا النوع اذا سألت معظم السوريين عنه سيقولون عنه "ابجور الشباك .


----------

